# Help! I have a 6 pack but not a flat stomach



## nikeel (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi all.

I need help. I have got a 6 pack which is quite well defined but I have not got a flat stomach. I really want a flat stomach more than the 6 pack!

Most of the fat around my stomach is just under my belly button and above my waist so that when you look at me from side on, it looks a bit like a 'd' shape.

Does anyone have any idea as to how I can get a flat stomach so that I look more like a 'l' shape?

Take care everyone. Many, many thanks for your help!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey nikeel, Welcome to IM. 
hmmm do you use alot of resistance for your ab workouts?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 18, 2004)

it's all diet... really research the diet and nutrition forums... you need to lose Body fat... I have the same problem... my 4 pack shows up very easily, but the below my belly button is very difficult, I bought some absolved for when i start my cut in a few weeks... between lipoderm and absolved, those should clear up that stubborn fat... but you need to be in a caloric deficit for them to work well...


----------



## nikeel (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello atherjen

I try and use weights where I can for my abs.

I do weighted crunched and weighted twists.

I also do lying leg lifts with a dumbell between my feet for the lower abs, but no matter how much of these exercises I do, I just can't seem to get rid of that stubborn layer of fat around my belly!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

I defintly agree with HoldDaMayo in terms of fat loss. it is difficult to loose that last bit sometimes in the abdominal area, especially the belly button and lower ab region. diet is the key!! 
as for you feeling that they are thick, perhaps lay off all the resistance ab moves and stick to only your bodys resistance.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

nikeel welcome to IM! 

please ask diet, nutrition and training questions in the appropriate forums, this forum is just for new member introductions.

thanks


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 18, 2004)

my bad, i should have known better but i couldn't resist...


----------

